# Can this sound card be used with REW?



## JapanDave (Mar 29, 2010)

The ONKYO WAVIO SE-U55SX? 

I already have this sound card and if I could use it it would be great.


----------



## JapanDave (Mar 29, 2010)

Here is the link, http://www.onkyowavio.com/13-onkyo-wavio-se-u55sx-external-usb-sound-card.html

Needed five posts, sorry. 

Also, if it can be used, will I be able to use the RCA connections?


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

It should work - of course nothing that hasn't been tested can be guaranteed. A lot of folks on here swear by the external Creative cards or M-audio cards - even the ultra-cheap Behringer UCA202 can be made to work so I'm sure this one can. 

I can't speak to the RCA outs but in general something configured like that should work perfectly for REW.


----------



## JapanDave (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks Dave, I have one sitting at home not doing anything so it is worth a shot.


----------

